#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Matrix style first slide.  Really stuck!!!

## Johnny247

Hi all,
I would like to do a Matrix style powerpoint slide, but not sure where to start.  I hope someone can help me, or show me one that has been done before.
I would like the slide to show a pair of hands, one with a blue pill, one with a red pill.
I want the "red pill blue pill audio" from the film to play, and then a choice.
Click on the hand with the blue pill, the presentation ends.
Click on the hand with the red pill, and it will start to play a video clip.

It is something I am trying to help my daughter with for a school project!!

Any help or ideas would be greatly appreciated.. :EEK!:

----------


## 6StringJazzer

_Your post does not comply with Rule 1 of our Forum_ RULES. *Your post title should accurately and concisely describe your problem, not your anticipated solution.*

Use terms appropriate to a Google search. Poor thread titles, like Please Help, Urgent, Need Help, Formula Problem, Code Problem, and Need Advice will be addressed according to the OP's experience in the forum: If you have less than 10 posts, expect (and respond to) a request to change your thread title. If you have 10 or more posts, expect your post to be locked, so you can start a new thread with an appropriate title.

*To change a Title go to your first post, click EDIT then Go Advanced and change your title, if 2 days have passed ask a moderator to do it for you.*

*(This thread should receive no further responses until this moderation request is fulfilled, as per Forum Rule 7)*

----------

